# casting reels



## John Burkholder (Aug 21, 2018)

i recently purchased a casting combo for bass fishing but i have trouble casting slightly lighter baits of 1/4 or 1/8 ounce or less. is it the reel? is it me? or are all baitcasters like that


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Hard to cast most baits under about 3/8 oz with most bait cast outfits. Some can do it but most cannot.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think 1 thing alot of guys over look when trying to cast light weight lures is the rod and line choices also.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

You need to adjust the tension on the spool whenever you change the weight of your lures. The tension knob is behind the star drag. Hang your lure 12” from the tip of your rod. Tighten or loosen the tension until your lure drops slowly on its own to the floor and stops without any overrun. This balances your spool with the weight of your lure. Turn your magnets all the way to 10. You’ll need to do this anytime that you change the weight of your lures. Lighter line, 10 lb or less, would also be recommended, unless you’re using braid. 30 lb braid would be a good choice.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

There are reels made for light lures. The rod needs to be a lighter action. The line makes a difference.


----------



## John Burkholder (Aug 21, 2018)

thanks guys


----------

